# How to make your own strain



## TyPo (Jul 16, 2007)

my question is simple. How do you combine different types of marijuana? I was wondering because I was thinking of experimenting with combining marijuana with other plants . Any Thoughts?


----------



## Arrid (Jul 16, 2007)

Well i would assume you let a male and female cannabis plants grow in the same rooms..

Or you manually transplant the pollen from the male plant to the female plant..


----------



## bobburn (Jul 16, 2007)

Well that will give you a cross, but not a _strain._ The development of strains involves months to years of work. You must breed out those traits you don't want and keep the traits you do, you must back-cross and inbreed to stabilize..and even after a year, the strain will still be unstable. Good (solid) strains take years to create and perfect.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 16, 2007)

See fdd's thread on this.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/14319-milking-my-nuts.html?highlight=milking+my+nuts


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 16, 2007)

... a new strain is once it gets backcrossed and breed out to be an F6...

i'm pretty sure... one of the real breeders on here should answer that, cuz it gets kinda technical... lol


----------



## TyPo (Jul 17, 2007)

I like the fact that its technical, that means that its possible. But does anyone have information on how to do this or is this information only accessible through taking botony classes? I would really like to know how to do this because i would like to see if its possible to breed different types of plants together with marijuana like a fruit or something?


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Jul 17, 2007)

weed and fruits?


....awesome. 

mail me the weedberry or banaganja seeds if you succeed


----------



## joedirt420 (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont think its possible to cross-breed different species of plants without getting into gene splicing. I remember a few years back there was a company online that claimed to have spliced marijuana with a tomato plant. This company claimed that the tomatoes produced had THC in them but later on i heard it was a scam. This company was actually selling seeds to people. Pretty funny.


----------



## Drizzle (Jul 17, 2007)

joedirt420 said:


> I dont think its possible to cross-breed different species of plants without getting into gene splicing. I remember a few years back there was a company online that claimed to have spliced marijuana with a tomato plant. This company claimed that the tomatoes produced had THC in them but later on i heard it was a scam. This company was actually selling seeds to people. Pretty funny.


Was it from the same guys that brought us Tomacco&#8482;?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2007)

can you breed a house cat with a tiger? it works like that.


----------



## Drizzle (Jul 17, 2007)

Apparently you could graft some weed to some hops if you knew what you were doing, since they are in the same family "Cannabaceae". Mmmmm weed beer - someone get on this pronto.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Jul 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> can you breed a house cat with a tiger? it works like that.


once again, send some my way


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 17, 2007)

They're right. You cannot create a hybrid plant such as that without genetic engineering. Even then, you're just splicing genes for specific traits into the genome, and usually in a very haphazard way given our current level of technology.

But you CAN produce hybrid plants using two plants from the same genus. Generally, the taxanomic classification of the plants has to be very similar in order for it to work, let alone produce any viable offspring. Besides incorporating traits (which are unpredictable) from the two parents, the plant will also exhibit "hybrid vigour", which means that it will be especially resistant to disease, and will be quite strong. As far as cannabis goes, there are very few plants with which this might be possible. The only two plants which come to mind are:
Nepeta, popularly called "Catnip". The plant is mildly psychadelic, even for humans. Our little feline friends, as we all know though, are particularly effected by it.
Humulus, popularly called "Hop". This plant is also mildly psychadelic, producing mostly a sedative effect. And yes, these are the same hopps that are used in brewing beer in the modern world. 

Even when producing a hybrid, it's nearly impossible to produce a specimen that is capable of propogation. These can be seen in the example of the mule, or even the liger. Nearly all of them are completely sterile. On the rarest of occasions though, one will be capable of reproduction. These specimens aren't usually selected for breeding, though, because they usually have a high infant mortality rate. The same is true for plants.

Out of the two species I named, hopps is the species that is probably more suited for successful hybridisation with cannabis, since they are in the same family. In fact, it's probably been done before, if even on accident in nature. It does happen. The peyote we have today, many think, is actually a hybrid with exceptional vigour, the original ancestor which passed on the mescaline production genes being lost to history. But this is extremely difficult to do without a background in botany, and you'd probably have more success with interspecies grafting. Though I'm not sure how successful this would be, as the cannabis donor seems to be particularly resistant to taking on the genetic characteristics of stock even within its own genera. I'm thinking this might be because of the way genes are expressed within the species though, and there would be more success with interspecies grafting.

I'm really glad you brought this up. TyPo. I've long been planning on attempting both hybridisation and grafting in the interest of study, personal curiousity, and future ethnobotany. Seriously. I WILL be attempting both at some point in the not so distant future (the latter sooner than the former), and I WILL post the results on here for everyone to see. If an experienced breeder on this forum wants to help me with this, feel free to PM me. I'd appreciate it; we're all here to learn and share our knowledge. I know that's why I'm here. I just wish I wasn't so long-winded. Haha.

~Ethno

Oh! It just occured to me that Leonotis (especially gen. nepetifolia), or Wild Dagga, might be a good candidate since it's closely related. Once again though, not in the same family.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Jul 17, 2007)

wait...ligers are real?!


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh yes, my friend. It's the hybrid offspring of a female tiger and a male lion. But it is not bred for its skills in magic.  But they are HUGE. Like, gargantuan. Bigger than any cat on earth, certainly. No growth-inhibiting hormones in the chosen sex of the parents.

~Ethno


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Jul 17, 2007)

wow, maybe i was just to stoned to really think that a liger was real...but i googled "liger" and i got this:


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Jul 17, 2007)

HOLY SHIT i hope these things can survive in the wild!

i think it's crazy when people can play god and create new things...whether it's a hybrid strain of marijuana or a hybrid BEAST haha


----------



## Arrid (Jul 18, 2007)

I have no idea why i did this.








I added a smile


----------



## TyPo (Jul 18, 2007)

I would like to learn this stuff cause I guarentee that if someone had the skills and equipment, they could try to splice these things together. You know, find another way or some shit. I know it would take a lot of work and school n shit, but if you could make a rose with a weed, or a saturated THC strawberry. For real, that would be sick. Even combine other things together, it wouldnt have to be just splicing with weed (THC).


----------



## somebuddy (Jul 19, 2007)

honestly i doubt that the writers of that movie knew that ligers were real..


----------



## Aeroguy (Jul 19, 2007)

They should breed that liger with a bear. or a narwhal. just a thought...


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 20, 2007)

Aeroguy said:


> They should breed that liger with a bear. or a narwhal. just a thought...


You can't breed a liger with anything, they are sterile.

...


A narwhal? Come on. Are you high?


----------



## Aeroguy (Jul 23, 2007)

just having fun, woodsman...don't get all bent out of shape my man. And about the liger being sterile, I was aware. It doesn't mean that scientists can't play around with that lovely DNA, though...


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 24, 2007)

Aeroguy said:


> just having fun, woodsman...don't get all bent out of shape my man. And about the liger being sterile, I was aware. It doesn't mean that scientists can't play around with that lovely DNA, though...



You mean I can't just have fun either?

No worries bro, I meant nothing by it.


----------



## Aeroguy (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL. I really enjoy all you guys...by far "stoners" are the best group of people to be around. Hands down, man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2007)

you said "narwhal"...........


----------



## Sabud (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL hahaha

no i said Nariger

beat that fdd


----------



## MERCHY (Jul 27, 2008)

I wouldent want to smoke a grape or eat a thc ridden tomato to get high, tomatos  taste disgusting anyway. If anyone finds out to crossbreed marijuana with lambchops, let me know.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes there is a way, just as ethnobotany said..genetic engineering is needed.and yes the plant whould be sterile..but you can always clone it. i too have been doing my homework on it...i think it can change many things for this and all growers..i will also try this because it can be done.and i wonder way it hasnt allready been... it realy is'nt as hard as most think with a lil reading and studing...so with that said good luck and peace to all..p.s. keep a look out for people eating pot plants!!!!!


----------



## JMain (Jun 19, 2011)

developing a new strain takes 2 different strains to begin with, and alot of patience...
not only do you have to transplant pollen from one strain to the next, it will take months or years of crossbreeding and inbreeding to rid your new strain of all negative factors that can affect its value


----------



## justin457 (Aug 7, 2011)

Drizzle said:


> Apparently you could graft some weed to some hops if you knew what you were doing, since they are in the same family "Cannabaceae". Mmmmm weed beer - someone get on this pronto.


you can spice and condition your brew with herb. like bottle priming it with BHO and racking it to condition


----------

